# Spicy Pepperoni



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I need to use up some of the frozen meat in the freezer so i'm making 2 lbs of spicy pepperoni.

Here is the mix for 2 lbs. If you want a larger batch just double the recipe.

You need.

2 lbs of either 80/20 or 85/15 GB

2 tsp black pepper

2 tsp mustard seed

1 1/2 tsp crushed fennel seed. You can use powdered fennel 1 tsp but do a taste test of the mix. If you feel it needs more fennel add 1/4 tsp.

2 tsp crushed red pepper flakes. If you like mild use 1 tsp.

1/2 tsp garlic powder

1/2 tsp sugar

3 Tbs water (add all the dry to the water)

NOTE: I didnt add salt because i am going to use 2 heaping tsp of MTQ. (I really hate MTQ but need to use it up) If you want to use cure #1 and omit the MTQ you will need to add 3 tsp non iodized salt.

OPT: 2 synthetic 1 lb casings or 1 large 3 lb

2 tsp liq smoke if your not going to use a smoker.

You can also roll the pepperoni into like fattys and cook @ 170-200* on a racked cookie sheet for 8 hours or stuff and smoke them in your smoker @170 until you get an IT of 155. Yes you can use the casings in your oven. My oven goes low to 170.

Mix the ingredients to the meat and fridge for 1 day but no longer than 3 days. Your choice

Going to cover the mix and wait for meat to thaw.








I will be doing smaller batches of smokes to use up my freezer stash.


----------



## slownlow (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for this recipe.  I'm going to try this out very soon.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 15, 2011)

If you omit TQ and use cure #1, wouldn't you also need to add 1 - 1 1/2 tsp of sugar Nepas? I am looking for a good pepperoni recipe and want to give this a try.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> If you omit TQ and use cure #1, wouldn't you also need to add 1 - 1 1/2 tsp of sugar Nepas? I am looking for a good pepperoni recipe and want to give this a try.




Ahh yes

so sowwy i forgot the sugar.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 15, 2011)

nepas said:


> Ahh yes
> 
> so sowwy i forgot the sugar.




Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Nepas.

All the pepperoni recipes I have seen say that for the real pepperoni taste they need to be 

slow fermented-dry & they use cure#2.

There are a lot of temp & humidity conditions that need to adhered to.

A drying time of 6-8 weeks is also needed.

I don't have the equipment to meet these various criteria.

How close to traditional pepperoni that you would find on a pizza is your recipe?

Does it taste similar or the same or close?


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2011)

Cut/Pasted/Saved!

I'm gonna try this one

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Nepas.
> 
> All the pepperoni recipes I have seen say that for the real pepperoni taste they need to be
> 
> ...




Al

Its going to be dense when sliced. The taste will be really close to pepperoni that has been dry cured with bactoferm type cures. When we get settled in GA i will get my dry fermenting fridge put back together and show some dry cured pepps with the temp and humi controllers going.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Since this is a small batch just do hand mixing if you can.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2011)

Small set back 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Casings are packed up......No worries i will improvise.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok time to improvise.

Made the pepperoni into fatty/cracker size.







Using my frogmat to keep em together.



















In at 200* until i get an IT of 155-160*. Going with some hickory smoke.


----------



## slownlow (Aug 16, 2011)

awesome.   Good way to improvise.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe NEPAS !!!!

I'm either missing something, or I use a different Math.

If you eliminate 2 tsp of TQ, and use cure #1 instead, you're saying you should add 3 tsp of salt & 1 to 1 1/2 tsp of sugar.

How can 2 tsp of TQ contain 3 tsp of salt & 1 to 1 1/2 tsp of sugar?

Bear


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for the recipe NEPAS !!!!
> 
> I'm either missing something, or I use a different Math.
> 
> ...




They were 2 heaping teaspoons. I based my sugar comment on the amount of salt and what a TQ substitute would contain as a ratio of cure/sugar/salt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> They were 2 heaping teaspoons. I based my sugar comment on the amount of salt and what a TQ substitute would contain as a ratio of cure/sugar/salt.


Thank you for the reply, however there still couldn't be 3 tsp of salt and 1 to 1 1/2 tsp of sugar in 2 heaping tsp of TQ.

Not trying to start a fight here, but that just doesn't figure. That would be replacing 2 heaping tsp of TQ with 4 to 4 1/2 tsp of salt & sugar, because TQ has salt & sugar in it.

I'm not bickering---I'm done!

Bear


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank you for the reply, however there still couldn't be 3 tsp of salt and 1 to 1 1/2 tsp of sugar in 2 heaping tsp of TQ.
> 
> Not trying to start a fight here, but that just doesn't figure. That would be replacing 2 heaping tsp of TQ with 4 to 4 1/2 tsp of salt & sugar, because TQ has salt & sugar in it.
> 
> ...




I am not sure I understand what's twisting your tail Bear. You can adjust the salt and/or sugar down. The amount of cure is the more critical part.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> I am not sure I understand what's twisting your tail Bear. You can adjust the salt and/or sugar down. The amount of cure is the more critical part.




Of course---I didn't say it was unsafe---just wrong to say you need to add that much salt & that much sugar.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Of course---I didn't say it was unsafe---just wrong to say you need to add that much salt & that much sugar.




Ok. In the interest of being 100% correct would you agree that 2 heaping teaspoons is closer to 3 teaspoons? If so, then it would be 2 tsp of salt and 1 tsp of sugar.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds good to me.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey no worries Y'all (Thats southern) HAHA

I aint very good at math either so thems just my guestimates. Adjust the salt/sugar to your taste.

MTQ is a mix of salt, sugar, sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite and normally used at 1.5 tsp per lb of meat. Now i normally dont use MTQ and do small batches so Y'all (thats southern) gotta figure it out.... NYUK NYUK NYUK

Fight nice


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2011)

nepas said:


> Hey no worries Y'all (Thats southern) HAHA
> 
> I aint very good at math either so thems just my guestimates. Adjust the salt/sugar to your taste.
> 
> ...


LOL---I think we got it nailed down now---no fighting was needed.

BTW NEPAS:  Are you practicing for your move, Y'all ??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I think we got it nailed down now---no fighting was needed.
> 
> Bear




This.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2011)

MTQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The pepperoni is cooling.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks great would love to see a slice or two after they are done!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll get some pics this weekend. The pepps are vac to go on a road trip.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks real good NEPAS !!!

Your recipe is very similar to the one I called Pepperoni, that I made 15 months ago.

It tasted great, but it really wasn't much like Pepperoni.

Maybe you can tell me what difference in our two recipes causes yours to taste like Pepperoni, and mine more like a beef stick? Mine pretty much came from the Morton Curing Guide.

Here it is:

*Here are the contents:*

3 LBS ground beef (80/20)

4 1/2 level tsp of Tender Quick

1 3/4 tsp of Black Pepper

1 tsp of Mustard Seed

1 tsp of Fennel Seed (slightly crushed)

1 tsp of Crushed Red Pepper

1/2 tsp of Anise Seed

1/2 tsp of Garlic Powder

1/2 tsp of Italian Seasoning

Mix all ingredients real, real good, and roll into two or three 2" diameter logs. Wrap these in plastic wrap, and put in fridge over night (36˚ to 40˚). 

Link to the rest that thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94897/pepperoni-cured-smoked-and-qviewed

Thank You Much,

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks real good NEPAS !!!
> 
> Your recipe is very similar to the one I called Pepperoni, that I made 15 months ago.
> 
> ...


Thats their version of  MTQ pepperoni.

Leave the Italian season out. Makes it to busy with herbs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2011)

nepas said:


> Thats their version of  MTQ pepperoni.
> 
> Leave the Italian season out. Makes it to busy with herbs.


Thanks NEPAS !

That one above was great, but not really like Pepperoni. Actually I ended up making very small changes & it became the base recipe for my Beef Sticks, Bear Logs, and Bear Loaf.

I gotta try the Pepperoni Recipe you sent me last week!!!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah i like your Bear logs/loafs


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2011)

nepas said:


> Yeah i like your Bear logs/loafs


LOL---Yeah, but I'll bet it will work better if you don't jam your smoker too full, like I did that last time!

Next time only one per shelf!!!

I learned my lesson!

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 17, 2011)

It looks great it will be good on a pizza


----------



## krayzieluke (Jan 3, 2014)

What happens if I omit MTQ or Cure #1 all together? Apologize for the noobie question, but I'm just starting to try my hand at jerky and meat sticks. If I don't use a cure, that just means I have a shorter "shelf life" with them and it requires them to be frozen or refrigerated at all times correct? Or does the curing salts do something else that I'm not aware of. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 6, 2014)

KrayzieLuke said:


> What happens if I omit MTQ or Cure #1 all together? Apologize for the noobie question, but I'm just starting to try my hand at jerky and meat sticks. If I don't use a cure, that just means I have a shorter "shelf life" with them and it requires them to be frozen or refrigerated at all times correct? Or does the curing salts do something else that I'm not aware of. Thanks for the help.



Hey Luke, you will need the cure to prevent bacterial growth while smoking at lower temperatures. Unless you plan on hot smoking it and getting the internal temp up to 140f within 4 hours, you would run the risk of botulism poisoning. It is relatively simple to do, but make sure you understand this part before you go ahead.

here is some info from NEPAS on another thread : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152412/question-on-curing

CURES - Cures are used in sausage products for color and flavor development as well as retarding the development of bacteria in
the low temperature environment of smoked meats.
Salt and sugar both cure meat by osmosis. In addition to drawing the water from the food, they dehydrate and kill the bacteria that make food spoil. In general, though, use of the word "cure" refers to processing the meat with either sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate.
The primary and most important reason to use cures is to prevent BOTULISM POISONING (Food poisoning). It is very important that any kind of meat or sausage that will be cooked and smoked at low temperature be cured. To trigger botulism poisoning, the requirements are quite simple - lack of oxygen, the presence of moisture, and temperatures in range of 40-140° F. When smoking meats, the heat and smoke eliminates the oxygen. The meats have moisture and are traditionally smoked and cooked in the low ranges of 90 to 185° F. As you can see, these are ideal conditions for food poisoning if you don't use cures. There are two types of commercially used cures.


Prague Powder #1
Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.


Prague Powder #2
Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. (1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.)
It is primarily used in dry-curing Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure. A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly.
Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat.
When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe.


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 21, 2014)

great job,gonna give it a try


----------



## j blackburn (Dec 20, 2015)

Maybe I read over it but I don't see an amount for cure # 1 needed if you don't use MTQ.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 21, 2015)

J Blackburn said:


> Maybe I read over it but I don't see an amount for cure # 1 needed if you don't use MTQ.


For which recipe?  If you're talking about the original one at the top, made by Nepas, you'd need 2.25 grams of cure #1 for the 2 pound batch he is referring to.


----------



## j blackburn (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks CrankyBuzzard!


----------



## jbo_c (Dec 2, 2020)

Old post, I know, but it’s a recipe, so it lives on.  :)

Anybody know/remember how spicy the Original recipe is.  Is it “spicy” as opposed to “sweet” like Italian sausage?  Or is it actually hot.  The amount of red pepper doesn’t seem to me like it would be so hot.

Planning to make two batches of this today and want to make sure one of them is hot.  Thinking I’ll at least add paprika and maybe some additional red pepper to one of them. (And a teeny bit of anise for more depth.)

Thanks.

   Jbo


----------



## jbo_c (Dec 2, 2020)

Well, patience not being one of my virtues, I didn’t wait for a response.  So I did exactly what I said.  I made one batch exactly by the notes above.  Then made another batch with 30% more pepper flakes and a teaspoon of paprika and a pinch of anise.

Oh, yeah.  I did use red wine as the liquid instead of water.

Now trying to decide whether to pack as snack sticks or 2.5” salamis.  Leaning toward the milder in the SS casing and the hotter as 19mm sticks.

   Jbo


----------



## jbo_c (Dec 4, 2020)

Good flavor.  I should have added fat.  My meat was a little lean - probably 90/10.  Just using up some frozen stuff that needed to go.  Next time will shoot for 70/30 or so.  
    Jbo


----------

